# Cedar & Cherry Box Call



## screaminskullcalls (Sep 24, 2013)

Here is an Eastern Red Cedar box call with Curly Cherry Paddle.
It has Yellowheart Inlay. I left the paddle un-checkered to show
off the figure of the cherry. I thought it turned out pretty well.
Has great sound. Thanks for lookin' :)

http://i75.Rule #2/albums/i290/prowler53/IMG_3407.jpg

http://i75.Rule #2/albums/i290/prowler53/IMG_3414.jpg


----------



## Wildthings (Sep 24, 2013)

Boy oh Boy you're boxes are so awesome!!


----------



## rdnkmedic (Sep 24, 2013)

Lots of calls showing up lately. What a treat. You guys are an inspiration. Beautiful work.


----------

